# Damn Tomi Lahren is hot.



## Theowl32 (Jul 19, 2017)

Damn she makes thirsty.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 19, 2017)

her and lauren southern should team up


----------



## baileyn45 (Jul 21, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Damn she makes thirsty.


No argument here!


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jul 21, 2017)

her, lauren southern, blaire white, julie banderes, michelle malkin.....the right wing has all thhe hot chickes(except  for huma, maybe we can convert her)


----------

